# Display screen under "fuel economy" option.



## sucdejan (Sep 28, 2012)

Not so sure if this has been discussed before... I have a brand new 2012 x-trail 2.0 turbo-diesel model and on the display screen under "fuel economy" the horizontal bar (average fuel consumption) turns WHITE when I completely stop the car (in front of intersection, semaphore, etc..), engine running and in neutral gear. If you think logically, this means maximum fuel consumption but this can not be true. Is there something wrong with my computer?


----------



## pompeii (Oct 10, 2012)

pls can anyone advise me which fuel is the correct fuel to fill on nissan xtrail 2005 model as I have been filling unleaded E10 ethonol petrol but I want to know pls is it safe for the motor to fill this fuel pls as i understand that this fuel has sugar bi products ,thanks and kind rgds, Pompeii


----------

